# Aluminum?



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone know anything about an aluminum plant? I just bought one from a fs. What conditions, lighting, etc


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I am not cerain but I believe it is a bog plant. Keep an eye on it over time (ie months) as it may begin to disolve. If it does, remove it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Many terrestrial plants which can withstand submersion for a while are sold as aquarium plants, sad but true, and this is one of them. It will last a lot longer in a flowerpot in your window than in your tank.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

EEERRRRRR!!!!!!!! I should have known by how thick the leavs were. I will have some words with the guy at the pet store!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

He's now in deep trouble ha ha...
Say, what're the main points for us to tell the different between aquatic and terrestrial plants? Beside the thickness of the leaf.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

How to tell terrestrial plants from aquatic ones: er, well, if you're me, you've been keeping houseplants long enough to know most of the common houseplants, so you recognize them.

I have heard that you can tell by the floppiness test: if it's stiff enough to stand up on its own then it's terrestial, and if not it's aquatic. But this isn't a really good guide: some of the swords (aquatic plants) I've got are stiff enough to stand up on their own, and some viney houseplants (like pothos) aren't stiff enough to stand up on their own!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its hard to tell, especially because a lot of aquatic (crypts for example) can be grown emmersed. Very few aquatic plants spend all year in water. You really just have to do your homework.


----------

